# Will goats eat my 2 huge Redwood trees?



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello,

I have one oberhasli doeling and a pregnant oberhasli doe. On my new property that I am going to keep them on there are two huge redwood trees. They are so big you could probably fit two arm spans across. 

I was wondering if anybody had any experience with their goats stripping a large redwood tree? I am fine with them eating the reachable branches, but i would like the tree alive. 

If you think they would eat it would you recommend me wrapping it with some kind of wire of hardwood cloth?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely wrap or put a fence around the trees.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have 14 goats, and a big redwood tree that is in their field... Yes they do eat the branches, and they nibble and rub on the trunk of the tree..., so far it's still alive... I've had goats for for almost 4 years now....


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

My hubby wraps chicken wire around his special trees to protect them. But if the trees are so big I wouldn't think they could do a lot of harm and you would certainly see if they were stripping bark and then could wrap them.


----------

